# Pro 10 green/blue in a 1590bbm



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

Definitely a great sounding little noise box. This one will probably stay on my board for a while.









						pro10.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				













						pro10 1590bbm back.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				












						pro10 1590bbm front.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				












						pro10 1590bbm side.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				












						pro10 1590bbm guts side.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				












						pro10 1590bbm guts top.jpg
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## peccary (Mar 8, 2021)

Well done, looks great.


----------



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

peccary said:


> Well done, looks great.


Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 8, 2021)

Great job, and nailed the OG look!


----------



## TheSin (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice job! Looks like a tight fit but you got it!


----------



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Great job, and nailed the OG look!


Solid, thanks man. I have a decal I printed for the center that said "Gluten" but I honestly just like them blank.


----------



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSin said:


> Nice job! Looks like a tight fit but you got it!


The green side made it tight for sure 🙃, but I find  a lot if the boards here fit pretty nice together in these BBM enclosures.


----------



## jcrhee (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks great! Do you think this could fit in a standard BB enclosures?


----------



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks man!

Yea I think it is possible, using side mounted jacks would be the way I would go that route. I just prefer them on top, so i needed the extra depth to get there.


----------



## beachbum (Mar 8, 2021)

Do you think you would have made it fit with a regular sized footswitch?


----------



## Reno315 (Mar 8, 2021)

If I mounted the jacks on the sides down near the footswitch then yes I could have used regular sized foot switches. I'm sure there are a dozen other ways to do it too, this was the only way I could make it secure and toddler proof, lol, while maintaining the jacks on top.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 23, 2021)

What’s the reason for the hot glue on the sides of the PCBs?


----------



## Reno315 (Jul 23, 2021)

It's just helping securing the boards since the pots are wired and not supporting the PCB.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 23, 2021)

Reno315 said:


> It's just helping securing the boards since the pots are wired and not supporting the PCB.


Ah! I thought you just had them board mounted with long-leg pots. Makes sense now


----------



## spi (Jul 23, 2021)

Good build, looks super tight on space though!

I'm curious to build this pedal, but I'm holding out for the 1590bb sized board that somebody suggested in the wishlist forum.


----------



## Reno315 (Jul 23, 2021)

spi said:


> Good build, looks super tight on space though!
> 
> I'm curious to build this pedal, but I'm holding out for the 1590bb sized board that somebody suggested in the wishlist forum.


Thanks man!
It actually didn't take but 10 minutes more to wire the pots as opposed to board mounted.
Just the right amount of space actually.
Give it ago, it's totally worth it.

I will still buy the dual board when it comes out too, because why not right😉


----------

